
Wells Fargo shifts many jobs overseas following layoffs in the US - howard941
https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/business/banking/article222369295.html
======
bdcravens
Remember, if you use Stripe, WF does their processing

"The Payment Method Acquirer for Visa and Mastercard Transactions is Wells
Fargo Bank, N.A, and you may not submit Visa and Mastercard Charges without
first agreeing to the Wells Fargo Financial Services Terms. "

[https://stripe.com/us/ssa](https://stripe.com/us/ssa)
[https://stripe.com/wells-fargo/legal](https://stripe.com/wells-fargo/legal)

------
ralph84
Exhibit 4,294,967,296 of why all of these TBTF banks should have been orderly
winded down instead of bailed out.

~~~
RhodesianHunter
People need to start voting with their #$@& wallets.

I closed my WF accounts when all of their shenanigans came to light but their
still one of the very biggest.

~~~
porpoisely
Voting with your wallet works if there are viable alternatives. Where are you
going to take your business? Bank of America? JP Morgan? There are only a
handful of large banks in the US and they all offshore and they are all guilty
of shenanigans. Welcome to globalism where the elites send jobs overseas to
lower wage nations and pocket the difference. You really can't vote with your
wallet when it's an industry wide problem.

~~~
gumby
Why do you need a big bank? I use a community bank; my kid uses a credit
union. Your deposits are insured and small banks usually cover ATM fees
(though I don't use much cash any more) s there's really no reason not to use
a small bank. Plus if you have a problem you can usually call someone and get
it fixed immediately!

~~~
ThenAsNow
Having multiple conveniently-located branches, at potentially broader
operating hours, where you can talk to a real person is one significant
reason.

~~~
gumby
Usually at the big banks the "real person" won't have the discretion to
actually fix your problem.

~~~
aphextron
>Usually at the big banks the "real person" won't have the discretion to
actually fix your problem.

This is why I closed my Wells Fargo account after 10 years. It used to be that
you could walk into a bank, sit down with a banker, and have them solve any
problem you had. Now you walk into the bank, sit down with a banker, and the
banker picks up a phone and dials 1-800-WELLSFARGO for you and hands you the
phone. It's absolutely insane. I switched to a local small bank that knows me
by name and can fully complete the process for their entire range of services
within a single office, face to face, by email, or direct office line at any
time.

~~~
dorchadas
Yep. I still use my credit union from college, and get pestered asking why I
won't switch. Knowing I can call them from anywhere in the world at any time
and get most issues resolved by a person _in their office_ is a huge plus. As
is reciprocal deposit and withdrawal. Absolutely no reason for me to switch.

------
pm90
> Many of the U.S. layoffs have affected call center operations, including
> about 460 employees cut last year when Wells Fargo announced the closure of
> a site in Pennsylvania.

This isn't news. Call-centers/backoffice outsourcing is pretty par for the
course.

~~~
ecp9
Well I guess if it doesn't apply to us amazing, special techno mages then it's
not really relevant and should be deleted. Who cares about the lives and silly
struggles of those boring call center humans anyway?

~~~
matz1
Its government job to take care their citizen. Tax these corporation and use
the money for basic income, universal health care, or cheap/free housing.

~~~
beefeater
The only things people actually agree are the government's job are to uphold
the law and defend the country from invasion.

Giving citizens hot chocolate and tomato soup when they're sick is far from an
agreed purpose of government.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The only things people actually agree are the government's job are to uphold
> the law

People often don't agree with that except when they agree with the law.

------
sokoloff
The economy is globalizing and has been for a very long time. If Wells Fargo
is to compete (and let's face it, banks are competing for customers, deposits,
and loans all the time), they're going to find what they think is the best
value for their investment and expense dollars.

It's no different when you shop around for a car, TV, phone, laptop, other
electronics, or even groceries. You often seek the best value for your money
and it doesn't make you a bad person, IMO.

~~~
Scoundreller
They’re also competing for investors.

Costco’s operations aren’t too different than other retailers, but they still
manage to do well while paying its employees much better than what others do.

~~~
iscrewyou
I buy whatever I can at Costco solely for this! And Costco generally also
hires older generations. I love seeing a mix of people working there. It’s an
experience. So I’ll keep throwing my money at them as long as they keep this
up.

------
downrightmike
This way they can blame the CEO's underhanded policies, like opening up fake
accounts for customers or not processing mortgage payments and getting people
foreclosed on, on overseas workers/warm-bodies instead of the american workers
like they did last time they got caught being outright deceitful. It would
also probably help in laundering overseas money to have a larger operation out
there where they can shift the blame/fines.

~~~
downrightmike
You can downvote me all you want. All it takes is a little time and Wells
Fargo will be back to fleecing people and acting like criminals.

------
Tsubasachan
What is banking these days anyway? A website, mobile app, plastic card and
Skype if you need a mortgage. Even ATMs are getting scarce.

